# Wiring a replacement blower motor



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

You need a capacitor for the new motor. Connect brown, brown/white to the capacitor.


----------



## bodtchboy (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks. So I'm curious, how was the old motor running without a capacitor? Do I need to run the white furnace wire labeled C from the circuit board to the capacitor, or just to the white wire on the motor?


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

The cap will get the two brown wires.
The white wire will go to "c" on the board, and connects to white on the motor.


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

You need connect Black to Black, White to White, Red to Blue,


Black - High speed 
White - Line voltage return
Red connected to blue ( Med speed )
Blown - Blown/white to Capacitor

Take more pictures, old motor, new motor, furnace etc, control board


----------



## bodtchboy (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Just found out the circuit board is bad. Is this part easy to replace? Something I can just plug together to the existing wires or do I need a repairman? Got a quote of $650 - $750 to replace the blower motor and the circuit board. I wish I had the money for that, but...


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

bodtchboy said:


> Thanks everyone. Just found out the circuit board is bad. Is this part easy to replace? Something I can just plug together to the existing wires or do I need a repairman? Got a quote of $650 - $750 to replace the blower motor and the circuit board. I wish I had the money for that, but...



We can help you fix this issue. :thumbsup:


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

You can get around the board for cooling purposes. You will need a 24 volt relay.


----------



## newtech (Mar 21, 2009)

Master of Cold said:


> You will need a 24 volt relay.


 
Not if you wire the fan direct.. No extra parts needed.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Why on earth would you do that??


----------



## newtech (Mar 21, 2009)

Master of Cold said:


> Why on earth would you do that??


 Isn't this a temp fix??? So what if the fan runs all the time until he can get a new board. He will have cooling until he can get the proper part...

A relay here or a relay there is Hackery....:yes:


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

It will result in higher humidity levels.


----------



## newtech (Mar 21, 2009)

Master of Cold said:


> It will result in higher humidity levels.


 
It will.. To a certain extent... Noticible.... Probably not...

I say... Save your money and get the right part...

Especially if you heat your house with this furnace as well....


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Master of Cold said:


> It will result in higher humidity levels.



Yep, 3 to 5% increase in humidity. And could be a 30 to 35 dollar increase in the electric bill.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

newtech said:


> It will.. To a certain extent... Noticible.... Probably not...
> 
> I say... Save your money and get the right part...
> 
> Especially if you heat your house with this furnace as well....


"I don't need no stinking relays, the key word here is temporary he don't need to be fiddling around with relays and wiring them in the control circuit just wire the fan to constant run until the proper parts are purchased. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bodtchboy (Aug 10, 2011)

I had been getting so frustrated with this project, I called a few service men to see what they would charge to replace the blower motor. One quoted me $350 -$450 over the phone and mentioned there's probably a problem somewhere else that caused the motor to go out. 
I had another tech come to the house and inspect the furnace. He said the circuit board was bad too and gave me a final quote of $605 to replace the blower motor and circuit board. Well these prices were motivating me to try my hand at replacing the blower motor again, but I don't know enough about electrical wiring to mess with the circuit board. 
I had another guy inspect the furnace. He mentioned the circuit board was fine and just the blower motor needed to be changed, which he would do for $385 which included an ac tune up and freon replenish that I asked for. Then I asked him how the condition of the whole furnace looked to him. He mentioned its starting to show its age (23 years old). He said the (burner pipes?) are rusting and once they go, you have to replace the whole furnace. So long story short (I know, too late), we decided on replacing the whole furnace for $1500. 
The sad part is, I'm returning my dslr camera I just bought to help pay for it. The other sad part is having to admit defeat, that I could not fix the problem. But I think it was probably best. Who knows what else I could have done wrong or missed. 

Thank you everyone for your help! I appreciate your comments and advice. They helped when I was feeling pretty frustrated and helpless. Next first time replacement project for me: car brake pads. Let's hope I can keep a cool head this time.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Buying new was not a bad move since the furnace was 23 years old and there's no shame in calling a pro. Like a car, furnaces can become a money pit and/or dangerous real fast at that age. Enjoy the peace of mind knowing that you now have a safe and operational furnace for many,many years.


----------



## Final Notice (Aug 9, 2011)

i was going to ask " how did they diagnose your control board? what was determined about it thats faulty and causing u these problems?" but when you said "23" i wondered what that board looked like, new fuurnace is the golden way. brake pads? easier to fix.


----------

